# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Как сосредоточиться на работе?

## Ivan (гость)

Харе Кришна. Мне сейчас 32, родители - пенсионеры, и всё чаще у нас заходит разговор, о том, как я буду дальше зарабатывать на жизнь. 

Да, я понимаю, что все должны как-то работать, трудиться, зарабатывать на свой хлеб. Но не хочется делать то, что "не моё"... Мои два интереса - программирование и философия. Разумеется, я хочу совместить эти два интереса с сознанием Кришны. Как говорят, "если что-то нравится делать (хобби/увлечение/интерес) - научись на этом зарабатывать деньги"...

Я понимаю, что бхакти, - это не только служение Богу, Кришне, но ещё и служение людям. То есть надо делать что-то полезное для них. Из двух ближайших идей "служения" я вижу 
1 составление книги афоризмов (разумеется, не моих, а разных известных философов, гениев, религиозных деятелей - пока даже не определился, надо ли сюда примешивать цитаты из вайшнавизма). Хотя я понимаю, что это вряд ли принесёт какие-то деньги... В этом и проблема - отпадает желание это делать.
2 и в программировании. Хочется программировать (тоже не всегда), и бы хотел сделать вайшнавскую игру "Лила" (текст уже адаптировал на английском под вайшнавизм, осталась часть «программирование», и нет графики)... и тоже думаю, что вряд ли на этом можно заработать...

да, я понимаю, что Кришна говорил: "не привязывайся к плодам". Но с другой стороны, как можно вообще работать, трудиться ради какой-то цели (заработать деньги), и не привязываться к этому (и к самому процессу труда, и к необходимости качественного его исполнения, и к желанию получить за это хотя бы какое-то вознаграждение в виде Артхи)?

3 А другая проблема - часто хочется просто делать, что нравится - читать книги Прабхупады, слушать его лекции и т д, и так проходит всё время (ну иногда ещё захожу на форум, что-то читаю, пишу), но та же проблема - а дальше что? На этом можно заработать? Вот я переводил части лекций с английского на украинский (есть на сайте vaniquotes). Но ведь это как бы никому не нужно. Может быть мне лучше заняться переводами и вместо афоризмов - переводить Прабхупаду? И в итоге не стремиться написать книгу афоризмов, а просто книгу переводов каких-то лекций Прабхупады? Что людям более нужно? Или и то и то?

То есть это уже 3-й пункт, разрываюсь между тем и тем и тем. И не могу на чём-то одном сосредоточиться. Вот говорят: "смена деятельности - это отдых"... Но так ли это? 

Проблема ещё вот в чём. Даже в университете мне говорила одна преподаватель - "вы заангажированны одной темой. Расширяйте круг исследований".  То есть я, допустим, пишу реферат о вайшнавизме/Ведах, а им больше хочется, чтобы я писал что-то о Китае, Греции (философии или религии тех или иных стран) и т д и т п...

Я уже, конечно, не учусь - сам выбираю что читать, какие книги и т д. но понимаю, что образование оно должно не формально требовать выполнение каких-то письменных работ, но это должны быть какие-то полезные мысли... Какие-то личные исследования. И тут тоже проблема - а ведь Прабхупада говорил - "ничего не добавлять, ничего не убирать". Что надо всё передавать в неизменной форме... Ну и получается, что где здесь место творчеству или свободе мысли? А философы и разные люди уже по определению спекулируют, если они не вайшнавы... Значит не надо никому афоризмы? Просто узко сосредоточиться только на Харе Кришна, вайшнавизме? Ну, вот просто как бы себе представить, подумать: мы - в брахманде - ей уже 150 триллионов лет. Редко бывает возможность принять этот путь (Кришна приходит только раз в сутки Брахмы - 8+ млрд лет)... И вообще такие слова есть: "всё кроме Харе Кришна - это уже анартха - нежелательно". Что, и программирование, и философия не нужна? Ну, видимо это не плохо, но и не чистое бхакти? А нам же надо - юхакти без примеси кармы (программирвания?), гьяны (филсофии?). Что изучать йогу? Стать йогом? Но и тут заработать как-то... Составлять лекции по йоге/медитации? Это тоже не просто (да, есть сайт, где можно разместить платный видео/аудио-курс на английском по йоге. но что-то пока не много мыслей как его создать. Потому я решил начать писать отдельные статьи на своём сайте - см внизу ссылка... Там, впрочем, их пока немного)...

Вобщем я запутался и не знаю, в каком направлении двигаться дальше...

Можете что-то подсказать, посоветовать, направить? Я то и сам иногда здесь кому-то что-то отвечаю (в разделе философия), но я не всезнающий, и мне тоже нужны советы, наставления, указания преданных, что и как делать, куда двигаться дальше... Вот думаю: другие люди в моём возрасте и женились, и работают - на квартиру заработали, а я какой-то "философ"... Ну да, на "философский факультет поступают уже когда больше не куда (я там всего пару лет учился, и то больше на заочном - религиеведение+философия)...

В чём моя дхарма? (слышу "оставь все дхармы и просто предайся. Не переживай ни о чём, я освобожу тебя от всех грехов") И как на ней сосредоточиться?

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Иван. Спасибо Вам за письмо! Вы задали очень много важных и серьезных  вопросов. Спасибо!

Ответить на все – большая работа. Я так чувствую, что можно написать целую книгу. В таких случаях я обычно предлагаю
 для общения встречу в Скайпе – virochan61.  Так удобнее и эффективнее обсудить все вопросы и разобрать все трудные ситуации. 
Если же отвечать письменно, по понадобится много времени и письменно все равно будет сложно до конца осветить все темы Ваших вопросов.

Поэтому, Иван примите решение. Если Скайп – консультация Вас не устроит, то я начну отвечать Вам письменно. Если Вы согласитесь, то мы запланируем для встречи удобный день и время.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Только если бесплатно... Это бесплатно (ваша консультация)?

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Индубхушан Прабху! Да, консультация бесплатная.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Хорошо, спасибо. Давайте лучше в личных сообщениях.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Ответить на все – большая работа. Я так чувствую, что можно написать целую книгу. В таких случаях я обычно предлагаю для общения встречу в Скайпе – virochan61. 
> Если Скайп – консультация Вас не устроит, то я начну отвечать Вам письменно.


Вирочана дас, к сожалению у меня сейчас нет технической возможности полностью использовать все возможности Скайпа (звук/видео - нет ни микрофона ни камеры), поэтому Скайп с моей стороны будет таким же общением письменно. Хотя, конечно, если вам удобнее говорить через микрофон по Скайпу (в интернет кстати можно продавать свои аудиолекции на нек-рых сайтах), то я могу и через Скайп, но ... У меня интернет не безлимитный и пропадает, поэтому мне удобнее письменно. Так, даже если пройдёт время, то всё что вы скажете останется записано в виде текста (а скайп/звук может прийтись записывать - это дополнительная сложность). ТО есть, чтобы иметь возможность вернуться к ответу позже и пересмотреть его/перечитать и подумать ещё раз, мне удобнее в виде текста - на Скайпе, или здесь на форуме - не так важно. 

В принципе можно попробовать Скайп, но после 1-го числа, когда (надеюсь) восстановится интернет (слишком много я слушал/смотрел лекций ИСККОН, и провайдеру похоже это не понравилось - у них лимит на кол-во скачанной информации)...

По поводу книги. Да, в одном похожем вопросе я спрашивал, есть ли книга о том, как связать сознание Кришны и работой/талантами (как их найти), и конечно же как это может помочь найти работу/зарабатывать (у меня сейчас нет никакой работы, работать по специальности но без связи с сознанием Кришны - не хочу, или же если пытаюсь - то долго так не могу...)

У Нарушевича есть подобная книга - "Откуда берутся деньги", я её купил и читал, но это немного не то. 




> Я так чувствую, что можно написать целую книгу.


Вы имеете ввиду что 
1 вы могли бы написать книгу по моему вопросу, или что 
2 мне лучше писать свою книгу (книгу афоризмов философов и т д?)
если первое - то это как хотите. Если напишете - вполне возможно я её купил бы...
если второе - то вы, возможно, не представляете что такое читать каких-то философов, понимая, что они вообще не читали Веды (в лучшем случае знали христианство / греческую религию - я о наших европейских философах), то есть у них могла быть какая-то идея о Боге (но о христианском или греческом), но не о Вишну/Кришне. Они могли философствовать о том, что такое хорошо и что такое плохо, но я то прекрасно знаю, что эти философы почти все - мясоеды. Ведь это правда. Даже святые христианства редко отказываются совсем и от рыбы и яиц, и стают вегетарианцами. А Кришна ведь в Гите говорит, что если человек кушает мясо - то он уже не в благости, а - в невежестве (или в лучшем случае в страсти, хотя это сомнительно. святой мясоед в благости, в святой мясоед в страсти - странно это всё звучит, что говорить о не святых философах?)... Соответственно, если философствующий ест мясоедом - сам он не в благости - не служит Вишну. А гуру говорят: если нет связи у человека с Вишну (хотя бы с благостью) - не имеет смысла его слушать, изучать.
То есть, с одном стороны философия - конечно же, хорошо. "Религия без философии - сентименты/фанатизм, философия без религии - спекуляции". Так говорил Прабхупада. Я над этим задумался и поступил на философский факультет. Но... Я понял что философский факультет - это спекуляции (пусть они меня простят, но слова "главная черта Индийской философии - эротизм" или что "Маркс - бул неплохим философом" или что "Веды - это миф" или что "Есть Бог или нет - это смотря у кого спросить" - это этого никогда не забуду. Как и всевозможные Маркс Ленин Энгельс и прочие атеисты в программах. Я там учился где-то в 2009-11 годах. ) - много не понятных терминов, а смысла - мало. Я смотрел какие университеты в Индии, какие там философские факультеты - так там почти не изучают западную философию, западные религии. В программах этого очень мало. Зато на процентов 90 программа состоит из изучения Индийских/восточных философий/религий - астика и настика - буддизм, индуизм, джайнизм. йога, 6 даршан (систем философии), веданта, Веды в традициях Шанкары, Мадхавы, Рамануджи, редко упоминают Чайтанью. О Ганди. Но по таким направлениям практически невозможно специализироваться на наших "философских факультетах" (у меня это не получилось).

Хочу честно сказать, какая система образования мне ближе:
Когда я учился в Киево-Могилянской Академии, я узнал что есть такая система - студент просто посещает все предметы (и то по желанию, и не обязательно только на одном факультете), но он не обязан сдавать всевозможные экзамены/зачёты. Зачем? Ради диплома? Мне не нужен диплом. Это не главное.

Такая система есть на Западе - студент может заплатить деньги и посещать любые предметы - например, если он поступил на философию - он может посещать все предметы, но не обязан задавать ни одного экзамены. Просто слушает лекции и всё (не знаю, может ли он что-то спросить у преподавателя)... 

К сожалению, даже в ИСККОН нет такой системы. а очень жаль! Дело в том, что я начал посещать Академию ИСККОН в Киеве, но там опять все эти "экзамены", "зачёты"... не нравится мне это всё. Вот если бы без этого - я бы ходил на все занятия. 

Например, в одном христианском университете тоже разрешают студентам посещать все предметы, ничего не сдавать - даже атеисты могут слушать лекции. Никто не требует никаких зачётов, экзаменов, То есть оценки вообще не ставят. 
Вот это мне нравится. Главная оценка - это в момент смерти вспомнить Кришну (Нараяну, любую форму Вишну). Харе Кришна. Вот и всё. И не надо никакой цифры, 5-балльной системы и чего-то подобного.

Мне нравится в этом смысле Шопенгауэр (хотя он читал Веды, Упанишады, интересовался буддизмом, всё же он, судя по всему курил, курильщики мне не нравятся. Но бывают немного умнее обычных курильщиков :-) Курил и Гегель, Кант нюхал табак... я почти уверен что они кушали мясо)

Вот особенно эта статья - А. Шопенгауэр - ОБ УНИВЕРСИТЕТСКОЙ ФИЛОСОФИИ
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/schop.htm




> Я разумею хитрый прием — писал темно, т. е. непонятно: вся суть заключается собственно в таком преподнесении галиматьи, чтобы читатель думал, будто — его вина, если он ее не понимает; между тем писака очень хорошо знает, что это зависит от него самого, так как ему прямо нечего сообщить действительно понятного, т. е. ясно продуманного. Без этой уловки господа Фихте и Шеллинг не могли бы поставить на ноги свою лже-славу. Но, как известно, никто не прибегал к этой уловке с такой отвагой и в такой мере, как Гегель.


В каком-то смысле любой философ, если он непреданный пишет или говорит какую-то "галиматью". Хотя это немного жёстко. Но Прабхупада позволял себе назвать негодяями так называемых йогов, гьяни, карми. 

А вот ещё оттуда же (ОБ УНИВЕРСИТЕТСКОЙ ФИЛОСОФИИ):



> Что философия не пригодна быть хлебным ремеслом, на это указал уже Платон, — в своих характеристиках софистов, которых он противопоставляет Сократу; всего же забавнее, с неподражаемым комизмом описал он деятельность и успехи этих людей во вступлении к "Протагору". 
> 
> Зарабатывать деньги философией — это всегда у древних было признаком, отличавшим софиста от философа. Отношение софистов к философам было, таким образом, вполне аналогично отношению между девушками, которые отдавались по любви, — и проститутками "...".


С этим тоже можно и нужно поспорить... Конечно же, не идёт речь о целомудренной философии вайшнавизма

Как сказал ФЕЙЕРБАХ: "Истинная философия заключается не в том, чтобы творить книги, а в том, чтобы творить людей"

А знаете, что сказал о философии Маркс (тот, к-рого один наш преподаватель Бойченко сказал: "Маркс был неплохим философом"): 




> Философия и изучение реального мира связаны друг с другом также, как мастурбация и занятие любовью. 	
> Philosophie und Studium der wirklichen Welt verhalten sich zueinander wie Onanie und Geschlechtsliebe.
> — Карл Маркс


Конечно, не надо такие вещи говорить вслух. Но если преподаватель говорит что "Маркс - неплохой философ", то как он прокомментирует эти слова Маркса?

То, что брахмачарью (к сожалению) не преподают "философы" - это понятно...




> Во всяком случае, можно было бы еще допустить университетскую философию, если бы .. не считать философами простых софистов, например, какого-нибудь Фихте, Шеллинга, не говоря уже о Гегеле.


Шопенгауэр называет софистом Гегеля. Но мне кажется, что софистом можно назвать любого спекулирующего философа. 




> В случае же, если человек *убежден, что вся истина, целиком заключается и выражается в государственной религии*, — в добрый час, пусть он ее и держится, отказавшись от всякого философствования. Но пусть не стараются казаться тем, чего нет на самом деле. Якобы беспристрастное искание истины, соединенное с предвзятым решением сделать результатом и даже критерием и контролем его государственную религию протестантизма, прямо возмутительно, и такая философия, как цепная собака к стене, привязанная к протестантизму, не что иное как жалкая карикатура на высшее и благороднейшее стремление человечества.


То есть государственная религия (христианство) получает поддержку государства, но это - софисты... А преданным нет возможности свободно искать Истину:




> Да, я все более и более склоняюсь к тому мнению, что *для философии было бы плодотворнее, если бы она перестала быть ремеслом* и не выступала более в повседневной жизни, представляемая профессорами. 
> 
> *Это — растение, которое, подобно альпийской розе и эдельвейсу, преуспевает лишь на свободном горном воздухе, при искусственной же культуре вырождается*.


Когда я над этим всем думаю - мне не до философии... Тогда мне остаётся только программировать. Как хобби.


Ладно... Я так подумал. Отвечать мне не обязательно. 

Это просто всё - риторические вопросы. На которые я не требую ответа. Но было бы хорошо, если бы преданные сделали правильные выводы из всего этого...

Но можете что-то ответить. В виде книги - тем более хорошо.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Ответить на все – большая работа. Я так чувствую, что можно написать целую книгу. В таких случаях я обычно предлагаю для общения встречу в Скайпе – virochan61. 
> Если Скайп – консультация Вас не устроит, то я начну отвечать Вам письменно.


Вирочана дас, к сожалению у меня сейчас нет технической возможности полностью использовать все возможности Скайпа (звук/видео - нет ни микрофона ни камеры), поэтому Скайп с моей стороны будет таким же общением письменно. Хотя, конечно, если вам удобнее говорить через микрофон по Скайпу (в интернет кстати можно продавать свои аудиолекции на нек-рых сайтах), то я могу и через Скайп, но ... У меня интернет не безлимитный и пропадает, поэтому мне удобнее письменно. Так, даже если пройдёт время, то всё что вы скажете останется записано в виде текста (а скайп/звук может прийтись записывать - это дополнительная сложность). ТО есть, чтобы иметь возможность вернуться к ответу позже и пересмотреть его/перечитать и подумать ещё раз, мне удобнее в виде текста - на Скайпе, или здесь на форуме - не так важно. 

В принципе можно попробовать Скайп, но после 1-го числа, когда (надеюсь) восстановится интернет (слишком много я слушал/смотрел лекций ИСККОН, и провайдеру похоже это не понравилось - у них лимит на кол-во скачанной информации)...

По поводу книги. Да, в одном похожем вопросе я спрашивал, есть ли книга о том, как связать сознание Кришны и работой/талантами (как их найти), и конечно же как это может помочь найти работу/зарабатывать (у меня сейчас нет никакой работы, работать по специальности но без связи с сознанием Кришны - не хочу, или же если пытаюсь - то долго так не могу...)

У Нарушевича есть подобная книга - "Откуда берутся деньги", я её купил и читал, но это немного не то. 




> Я так чувствую, что можно написать целую книгу.


Вы имеете ввиду что 
1 вы могли бы написать книгу по моему вопросу, или что 
2 мне лучше писать свою книгу (книгу афоризмов философов и т д?)
если первое - то это как хотите. Если напишете - вполне возможно я её купил бы...
если второе - то вы, возможно, не представляете что такое читать каких-то философов, понимая, что они вообще не читали Веды (в лучшем случае знали христианство / греческую религию - я о наших европейских философах), то есть у них могла быть какая-то идея о Боге (но о христианском или греческом), но не о Вишну/Кришне. Они могли философствовать о том, что такое хорошо и что такое плохо, но я то прекрасно знаю, что эти философы почти все - мясоеды. Ведь это правда. Даже святые христианства редко отказываются совсем и от рыбы и яиц, и стают вегетарианцами. А Кришна ведь в Гите говорит, что если человек кушает мясо - то он уже не в благости, а - в невежестве (или в лучшем случае в страсти, хотя это сомнительно. святой мясоед в благости, в святой мясоед в страсти - странно это всё звучит, что говорить о не святых философах?)... Соответственно, если философствующий ест мясоедом - сам он не в благости - не служит Вишну. А гуру говорят: если нет связи у человека с Вишну (хотя бы с благостью) - не имеет смысла его слушать, изучать.
То есть, с одном стороны философия - конечно же, хорошо. "Религия без философии - сентименты/фанатизм, философия без религии - спекуляции". Так говорил Прабхупада. Я над этим задумался и поступил на философский факультет. Но... Я понял что философский факультет - это спекуляции (пусть они меня простят, но слова "главная черта Индийской философии - эротизм" или что "Маркс - бул неплохим философом" или что "Веды - это миф" или что "Есть Бог или нет - это смотря у кого спросить" - это этого никогда не забуду. Как и всевозможные Маркс Ленин Энгельс и прочие атеисты в программах. Я там учился где-то в 2009-11 годах. ) - много не понятных терминов, а смысла - мало. Я смотрел какие университеты в Индии, какие там философские факультеты - так там почти не изучают западную философию, западные религии. В программах этого очень мало. Зато на процентов 90 программа состоит из изучения Индийских/восточных философий/религий - астика и настика - буддизм, индуизм, джайнизм. йога, 6 даршан (систем философии), веданта, Веды в традициях Шанкары, Мадхавы, Рамануджи, редко упоминают Чайтанью. О Ганди. Но по таким направлениям практически невозможно специализироваться на наших "философских факультетах" (у меня это не получилось).

Хочу честно сказать, какая система образования мне ближе:
Когда я учился в Киево-Могилянской Академии, я узнал что есть такая система - студент просто посещает все предметы (и то по желанию, и не обязательно только на одном факультете), но он не обязан сдавать всевозможные экзамены/зачёты. Зачем? Ради диплома? Мне не нужен диплом. Это не главное.

Такая система есть на Западе - студент может заплатить деньги и посещать любые предметы - например, если он поступил на философию - он может посещать все предметы, но не обязан задавать ни одного экзамены. Просто слушает лекции и всё (не знаю, может ли он что-то спросить у преподавателя)... 

К сожалению, даже в ИСККОН нет такой системы. а очень жаль! Дело в том, что я начал посещать Академию ИСККОН в Киеве, но там опять все эти "экзамены", "зачёты"... не нравится мне это всё. Вот если бы без этого - я бы ходил на все занятия. 

Например, в одном христианском университете тоже разрешают студентам посещать все предметы, ничего не сдавать - даже атеисты могут слушать лекции. Никто не требует никаких зачётов, экзаменов, То есть оценки вообще не ставят. 
Вот это мне нравится. Главная оценка - это в момент смерти вспомнить Кришну (Нараяну, любую форму Вишну). Харе Кришна. Вот и всё. И не надо никакой цифры, 5-балльной системы и чего-то подобного.

Мне нравится в этом смысле Шопенгауэр (хотя он читал Веды, Упанишады, интересовался буддизмом, всё же он, судя по всему курил, курильщики мне не нравятся. Но бывают немного умнее обычных курильщиков :-) Курил и Гегель, Кант нюхал табак... я почти уверен что они кушали мясо)

Вот особенно эта статья - А. Шопенгауэр - ОБ УНИВЕРСИТЕТСКОЙ ФИЛОСОФИИ
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/schop.htm




> Я разумею хитрый прием — писал темно, т. е. непонятно: вся суть заключается собственно в таком преподнесении галиматьи, чтобы читатель думал, будто — его вина, если он ее не понимает; между тем писака очень хорошо знает, что это зависит от него самого, так как ему прямо нечего сообщить действительно понятного, т. е. ясно продуманного. Без этой уловки господа Фихте и Шеллинг не могли бы поставить на ноги свою лже-славу. Но, как известно, никто не прибегал к этой уловке с такой отвагой и в такой мере, как Гегель.


В каком-то смысле любой философ, если он непреданный пишет или говорит какую-то "галиматью". Хотя это немного жёстко. Но Прабхупада позволял себе назвать негодяями так называемых йогов, гьяни, карми. 

А вот ещё оттуда же (ОБ УНИВЕРСИТЕТСКОЙ ФИЛОСОФИИ):



> Что философия не пригодна быть хлебным ремеслом, на это указал уже Платон, — в своих характеристиках софистов, которых он противопоставляет Сократу; всего же забавнее, с неподражаемым комизмом описал он деятельность и успехи этих людей во вступлении к "Протагору". 
> 
> Зарабатывать деньги философией — это всегда у древних было признаком, отличавшим софиста от философа. Отношение софистов к философам было, таким образом, вполне аналогично отношению между девушками, которые отдавались по любви, — и проститутками "...".


С этим тоже можно и нужно поспорить... Конечно же, не идёт речь о целомудренной философии вайшнавизма

Как сказал ФЕЙЕРБАХ: "Истинная философия заключается не в том, чтобы творить книги, а в том, чтобы творить людей"

А знаете, что сказал о философии Маркс (тот, к-рого один наш преподаватель Бойченко сказал: "Маркс был неплохим философом"): 




> Философия и изучение реального мира связаны друг с другом также, как мастурбация и занятие любовью. 	
> Philosophie und Studium der wirklichen Welt verhalten sich zueinander wie Onanie und Geschlechtsliebe.
> — Карл Маркс


Конечно, не надо такие вещи говорить вслух. Но если преподаватель говорит что "Маркс - неплохой философ", то как он прокомментирует эти слова Маркса?

То, что брахмачарью (к сожалению) не преподают "философы" - это понятно...




> Во всяком случае, можно было бы еще допустить университетскую философию, если бы .. не считать философами простых софистов, например, какого-нибудь Фихте, Шеллинга, не говоря уже о Гегеле.


Шопенгауэр называет софистом Гегеля. Но мне кажется, что софистом можно назвать любого спекулирующего философа. 




> В случае же, если человек *убежден, что вся истина, целиком заключается и выражается в государственной религии*, — в добрый час, пусть он ее и держится, отказавшись от всякого философствования. Но пусть не стараются казаться тем, чего нет на самом деле. Якобы беспристрастное искание истины, соединенное с предвзятым решением сделать результатом и даже критерием и контролем его государственную религию протестантизма, прямо возмутительно, и такая философия, как цепная собака к стене, привязанная к протестантизму, не что иное как жалкая карикатура на высшее и благороднейшее стремление человечества.


То есть государственная религия (христианство) получает поддержку государства, но это - софисты... А преданным нет возможности свободно искать Истину:




> Да, я все более и более склоняюсь к тому мнению, что *для философии было бы плодотворнее, если бы она перестала быть ремеслом* и не выступала более в повседневной жизни, представляемая профессорами. 
> 
> *Это — растение, которое, подобно альпийской розе и эдельвейсу, преуспевает лишь на свободном горном воздухе, при искусственной же культуре вырождается*.


Когда я над этим всем думаю - мне не до философии... Тогда мне остаётся только программировать. Как хобби.


Ладно... Я так подумал. Отвечать мне не обязательно. 

Это просто всё - риторические вопросы. На которые я не требую ответа. Но было бы хорошо, если бы преданные сделали правильные выводы из всего этого...

Но можете что-то ответить. В виде книги - тем более хорошо.

----------


## Вирочана дас

Откровенно говоря Прабху, я не могу понять, что мне делать со всеми этими Вашими философскими и интеллектуальными выкладками? Читать и перечитывать? Если у Вас есть какие либо очень конкретные вопросы, то пожалуйста лаконично изложите их и я отвечу Вам. Хотя не убежден, что Вам нужны мои ответы - скорее всего Вам хочется просто пообщаться и изложить свои жизненные убеждения.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Если у Вас есть какие либо очень конкретные вопросы, то пожалуйста лаконично изложите их и я отвечу Вам. Хотя не убежден, что Вам нужны мои ответы - скорее всего Вам хочется просто пообщаться и изложить свои жизненные убеждения.


Да, появился один вопрос: оставил ли Арджуна какую-то дхарму? То есть, если Кришна сказал "оставь все виды дхарм и предайся Мне", то Арджуна так и сделал? Что он оставил? Какую дхарму он оставил? Или он её не оставлял, а просто следовал своей дхарме кшатрия (своему таланту воевать - работал)?

----------


## Вирочана дас

Прабху, очень рекомендую  Вам прочитать комментарий к этому тексту Бхагавад Гиты – 18. 66. 
Особенно последний абзац. Что оставил Арджуна? Он оставил пути – карма йоги, гьяны, 
дхьяны – мистической йоги, и принял путь бхакти – просто делать с любовью и преданностью  то, 
что хочет Кришна. Это и есть высшее совершенство – даже сражаться с родственниками, 
если этого хочет Кришна. Потому, что Кришна – Бог и все, что Он делает или желает – это
 самое высшее благо для всех живых существ. И Арджуна принял единственное правильное решение
Б. Г. 18.72, 73. Прочитайте эти тексты.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Меня ещё до сознания Кришны интересовала дхьяна - медитация. Зачем её оставлять ради бхакти? Нельзя ли совмещать дхьяну с бхакти?

----------


## Вирочана дас

Да,согласен, не обязательно оставлять. Преданные Кришны обретают способность заниматься медитацией. Как? Сосредотачиваясь при повторении Маха мантры, на звуке мантры. И так-как Имя Кришны не отлично от Него самого, то это по сути есть медитация (сосредоточение) на личности Кришны. Здесь так же помогает изучение книг Шрилы Прабхупады. Например, 8 и 10 главы Бхагавад Гиты описывают достояния Господа Кришны. Это помогает в медитации на Кришну, как на Верховную Личность Бога. Такая книга как Источник Вечного Наслаждения (или Кришна) помогают в медитации на Кришну, как на прекрасного юношу жителя деревни Вриндаван.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

А если в медитации представлять себе Кришну - это можно? В смысле вместо повторение Его имён?

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Есть такая проблема - страх медитации. Медитировал на курсах випассаны (10 дней подряд), хотел механически открыть чакры - попал в больницу. После этого боюсь медитировать (особенно если долго)

----------


## Вирочана дас

Прочитайте пожалуйста в любой из книг Шрилы Прабхупады приложение ДЖАПА МЕДИТАЦИЯ. Там есть ответы на Ваши вопросы.

----------

